# Erin and Matt Gets Hitched!



## elsaspet (Aug 17, 2007)

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.  Because I always shoot my flash totally backwards, a DJ I work with a lot prepares!





10.





11.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 17, 2007)

Great shots, as usual.  #7 gave me a good chuckle.


----------



## elsaspet (Aug 17, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> Great shots, as usual. #7 gave me a good chuckle.


 

Hehe!  Isn' that funny?  They were so "in the moment"!


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 17, 2007)

Now, if you can somehow align the cosmos so that those two get married in about 20 years...you will have a great shot for their album.


----------



## The Phototron (Aug 17, 2007)

Number 7 is classy lol.


----------



## subimatt (Aug 17, 2007)

great photos, love the cake shot.


----------



## woodsac (Aug 17, 2007)

Beautiful shots Cindy!!!
I love #5! Why...probably because I never thought to have the whole group look while they're on the floor


----------



## D40 (Aug 17, 2007)

I saw the first 3 pics and then I knew exactly who was posting them Nice job!


----------



## oldnavy170 (Aug 17, 2007)

I love #7!!!!  What a cute moment to capture.


----------



## craig (Aug 17, 2007)

As always; beautifully original work!!!! Number 5 takes the cake. Brilliant!

Love & bass


----------



## Christina (Aug 18, 2007)

l love these, looking at them gives me a romantic rosy little feeling.


----------



## LittleMan (Aug 18, 2007)

I love #11... but that hand... AHHH!!!


There's always someone who is bent on being in the photo. lol


----------



## imperfection perfected (Aug 21, 2007)

9. Because I always shoot my flash totally backwards, a DJ I work with a lot prepares!




What do you mean when you said that you shoot with your flash backwards? Sorry, this might be a total newbie question!


----------



## elsaspet (Aug 24, 2007)

imperfection perfected said:


> 9. Because I always shoot my flash totally backwards, a DJ I work with a lot prepares!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

This is something kinda weird that I do.  As far as I know, I don't know anyone else who does it. 
Yes, I always shoot with my flash turned completely backwards.  Always.  I can't tell you how many people come up to me at each and every wedding who says.....do you know your flash is facing backwards?  LOL.  

However, I am a total ambient freak, and I don't want to ruin the mood the couple creates, nor do I want to be a distraction.  So I turn my flash around backwards, and use great prime fast lenses.  

Photographers always ask me how I get the light I get at weddings.  This is how.

Try it.  With the right fast lens, you can't beat it.


----------



## KeepsakeGirl (Aug 24, 2007)

#7 rocks. LOL 

These are great! LOVE the shoes cuz i love shoes


----------



## imperfection perfected (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow, thanks for letting me know! I don't think I would have ever thought of that on my own! I guess thats one of the reasons you are one of the best!


----------



## JIP (Aug 27, 2007)

Beautifu series!!!!.  I have come to expect excellence from any wedding you post and you did not dissapoint thanks for sharing.


----------

